# Your top 3 lures



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

If you could only have 3 lures to fish without bait what lures would you choose?

1. Bluefox Vibrax classic (silver/blue)
2. Joe's Flies short striker classic spinner
3. Daredevil spoon red/white


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Floating Rapala 
Curly tail jig
Mepps spinner


----------



## HLS (Jul 13, 2004)

1. Floating Jointed Rapala
2. Twister tail spinner
3. Norman Rat-L-Trap


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Old Yozuri 3D shad coffin lip crankbait
Yozuri Lipless crankbait
5 inch yum Dinger


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

kayak1979 said:


> If you could only have 3 lures to fish without bait what lures would you choose?
> 
> 1. Bluefox Vibrax classic (silver/blue)
> 2. Joe's Flies short striker classic spinner
> 3. Daredevil spoon red/white



*1- Bass Jig tipped with a Venom Dream Craw.
2- Drop-Shot Rig with a 4-inch green pumpkin Venom Due Drop Worm.
3- Bomber Model 4A Crankbait.*


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

This will be a great thread to refer to for my next lure order!


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

1. Spinnerbait- 3/8 or 1/2 oz, white/chartreuse, double willow or single colorado blade
2. Plastic craw- zoom speed craw or berkley chigger craw, black/blue or green pumpkin
3. Lipless crankbait- red eye shad or rattlin rap


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

1, 1/2 oz or 3/8 oz Twin blade Spinnerbait with White or Black skirt.
2. U20 Flatifsh in coachdog
3. Mr Twister Curly Tail grub purple


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

3 mepps spinners size 1, 2, 3


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

For each species I would probably have 3 different answers.
Regardless I will always take spoons such as Hopkins No=EqL, Jig/Swimbaits, and an assortment of cranks.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

1. Rapala X-Rap Walk (floating) 9 (discontinued, similar to Skitter Walk), silver/black/red
2. Rapala X-Rap (original suspending) 6, silver/black/red
3. Strike King Rattling Pro/KVD Jig, 3/8 oz, blue/black


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd feel a lot more comfortable if we were allowed to choose 4 different lures rather than 3. But since it's three .....

(1) A Reaction Innovations 3.50 Smallie beaver. If we were allowed 4 baits, I'd bump the beaver up to the 4.20 size, and add a 4" straight tail Roboworm as the 4th bait.

(2) A 1/2 oz. double willow leaf spinnerbait.

(3) A Livetarget popping frog (gotta have a topwater bait)


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

1. Vic Coomer curly shad

2. Strike king square bills 

3. Berkeley powerworms


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

1. Bandit 200 crankbait
2. Kastmaster Spoon
3. Bass spinner bait with willow blades


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

1. Rapala husky jerk hj12 firetiger 

2. Berkely 3" power grub white with a 3/8 oz. round jig head or 3/8 oz. shaky head for a some what weedless presentation

3. Bluefox Super Vibrex #4 blade gold


----------



## fishin red (Aug 29, 2008)

chrisrf815 said:


> 1. Rapala husky jerk hj12 firetiger
> 
> 2. Berkely 3" power grub white with a 3/8 oz. round jig head or 3/8 oz. shaky head for a some what weedless presentation
> 
> 3. Bluefox Super Vibrex #4 blade gold





kayak1979 said:


> If you could only have 3 lures to fish without bait what lures would you choose?
> 
> 1. Bluefox Vibrax classic (silver/blue)
> 2. Joe's Flies short striker classic spinner
> 3. Daredevil spoon red/white





kayak1979 said:


> If you could only have 3 lures to fish without bait what lures would you choose?
> 
> 1. Bluefox Vibrax classic (silver/blue)
> 2. Joe's Flies short striker classic spinner
> 3. Daredevil spoon red/white


----------



## fishin red (Aug 29, 2008)

1. Zoom finesse worm wacky rigged, green pumpkin
2. Rattlebait, Trap or Redeye shad
3.Buzzbait


----------



## bigscott (May 6, 2015)

*1. 3/4 ounce hair jig.
2. Rapala Hj 12
3. Reef runner 800*


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Rapala Fat Rap- craw
Heddon Torpedo- black
1/4 oz jig / tied bucktail craw/ pumpkin pepper double tail


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

5" Senko green pumpkin
Spro frog black
KVD square bill 1.5 chartreuse & black

Should cover all of the bases for me.


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

ducman491 said:


> 5" Senko green pumpkin
> Spro frog black
> KVD square bill 1.5 chartreuse & black
> 
> Should cover all of the bases for me.


1 Crawler Harness 2 jig and twister tail 3 original Rapala


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

1. 3" Kalins grub in pearl blue salt and pepper with 1/8 and 1/4 oz. ball head jigs
2. Zoom C-Tail worm in ove of their purple w/ blue flake colors
3. Strike King Series 3 crankbait in a shad color variation

(If I could toss in a Zoom fluke in baby bass, I would be happier.)


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

walleye willey said:


> 1 Crawler Harness 2 jig and twister tail 3 original Rapala


Sorry missed the "without " bait , sub Vibe for the spinner harness


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

1. 3.5 in strike king coffee tube. Goby lisish. 
2. KO wobbler blue and silver. 
3. Rebell floating craw...color depending on time of year.


----------



## Brandon bass fishing 1 (Jan 25, 2016)

1. Strike king kvd 1.5 and 2.5 2.black or chartreuse spinnerbait with trailer hook 3. Zoom finesse worms in green pumpkin or black


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

For my multi species river fishing 
1. X-rap (catches everything in the spring)
2. Keitech easy shiner with a screw on 1/16 swim bait hook
3. Tie between a 2 1/2" tube or a joshy swim


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

floating rapala
jig, maribou or curly tail
c.p. swing spinner


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Zoom Z Hog Jr.
A square bill
Sink O


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Refuse to answer this because I feel like I would somehow be admitting that my wife is right.


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Swimming minnow. 10" inch power worm . Bomber fat free shad medium diver .


----------



## Kevin kostelnik (Feb 25, 2016)

10inch black worm black in blue jig with crawler trailer and med dive crank bait


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Bassbme said:


> I'd feel a lot more comfortable if we were allowed to choose 4 different lures rather than 3. But since it's three .....
> 
> (1) A Reaction Innovations 3.50 Smallie beaver. If we were allowed 4 baits, I'd bump the beaver up to the 4.20 size, and add a 4" straight tail Roboworm as the 4th bait.
> 
> ...


+2 on the reaction innovation sweet beavers. 

Panther Martin Spinners

Twister tail grub 

Those are 3 I would pick if you told me I could only fish 3 lures ever again for any style of fishing. 

Sweet beavs for bass
Spinners for all species including steelhead
Twister tails again for all species including steelhead lol


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

1)Flickershad 5cm party perch
2) 1/16 oz white roostertail
3) 1/8 oz jig with white curly grub


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh man,if i could only choose 3. 
2.75 big joshy/1//8 oz head
3" venom chartruese w/red fkake on pink road runner
An probaly a sr5 blue/chrome for my 3rd


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

1- W/C Spinnerbait
2- Black and Blue Booyah 5/16 with a Gambler Little Otter
3- Zoom Fluke - Albino


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

1) my home made buzzbait
2)Zoom Trick Worm
3)Venom Chug Um


----------



## FishOhio99 (Dec 3, 2013)

What amazes me about this thread is the vast diversity in the responses. With all the great fisherman that responded its really interesting to see such a difference of opinion. I believe the most important thing you can take to the lake is "confidence". Fish what you think will catch them. 

Very interesting reading. I enjoyed seeing the replies. .


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

kayak1979 said:


> If you could only have 3 lures to fish without bait what lures would you choose?
> 
> 1. Bluefox Vibrax classic (silver/blue)
> 2. Joe's Flies short striker classic spinner
> 3. Daredevil spoon red/white


C shad. Shadow rap. Square bill


----------

